# Airlessco sl810 or 1100?



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I got mine lp540 up running. This thing is such an awesome and now thinking about replace all my Graco with Airlessco. I hope it last a long time. I believe both unit above can handle elasto and filler but what do you recommend? One guy will sell me his sl810 for $500. Is that ok or should I look around for sl1100? Thank Rob. 

I tighten the packing and it working now. I'm working 300+miles away from home right now, mad and piss. Will get with you when I get home.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

$500 is a good price for the 810 if it all checks out. When it comes to elasto's and fillers, go with the biggest you can. Just remember though - you're going to be lifting some serious weight getting it in and out of the vehicle. 

You do know that Graco bought them out right? Not sure of the quality of the new ones since, but I know the pre-Graco's were almost bullet-proof. Airlessco's turned out to be my favorite pumps, and other than a good Spee-Flo, I never considered anything else when it came time to buy new/used pumps.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> $500 is a good price for the 810 if it all checks out. When it comes to elasto's and fillers, go with the biggest you can. Just remember though - you're going to be lifting some serious weight getting it in and out of the vehicle.
> 
> You do know that Graco bought them out right? Not sure of the quality of the new ones since, but I know the pre-Graco's were almost bullet-proof. Airlessco's turned out to be my favorite pumps, and other than a good Spee-Flo, I never considered anything else when it came time to buy new/used pumps.


So far they haven't changed anything with the pumps themselves. They did change the numbering on them. The sl810 is gone, there is only the SL1100 in the slow stroker line now.


----------



## dyneser (Jul 26, 2011)

I just posted on another thead before seeing this. Do any of use think the homedepot airlessco rentals are worth buying? They're going for $600 near me. Im not sure what size they are or what spec but know they are commercial grade.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

dyneser said:


> I just posted on another thead before seeing this. Do any of use think the homedepot airlessco rentals are worth buying? They're going for $600 near me. Im not sure what size they are or what spec but know they are commercial grade.


Usually they're LP540/500 depending on how new it is. Which is .54Gpm. $600 is decent if its in good shape, they usually retail for $1500+ new.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> $500 is a good price for the 810 if it all checks out. When it comes to elasto's and fillers, go with the biggest you can. Just remember though - you're going to be lifting some serious weight getting it in and out of the vehicle.
> 
> You do know that Graco bought them out right? Not sure of the quality of the new ones since, but I know the pre-Graco's were almost bullet-proof. Airlessco's turned out to be my favorite pumps, and other than a good Spee-Flo, I never considered anything else when it came time to buy new/used pumps.


I thought about the weight but I think if I can remove and cap the hose, it should very close to mine 695 with hose and water inside. I've loading ramp for the truck and that help some.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

In the last year I have had at least 6 or 7 guys come to my shop with LP540's they bought used from Home Depot and all of them have needed a piston rod. HD has this rental thing figured out for sure. If you can get one for $600.00 keep in mind two things. first the list for $1400 plus dollars and second an LP540 factory piston is around 195.00 and the factory packing kit is around $65.00 plus labor. so you are looking at minimum $300.00 when the piston rod fails. there are replacement or aftermarket parts that are significantly less.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

They may list it for $600, but I wouldn't pay that. Last two I got I paid $450, eBay. And $350 home depot. 

I researched getting the sl1100 and it seems like a great pump. However for that sort of heavy lifting I think I would choose speeflow


----------



## dyneser (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice & the heads up guys, its all food for thought. That was a couple of weeks ago so im not sure if they are even still available? I'l just have to do my due diligent on purchasing as my business is still in its infancy & i cant justify dropping big bucks on a big rig just yet but i am gonna need one by the spring time. Mr Fix it do you sell any used sprayer at your store or do you just do repairs?


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

dyneser said:


> Thanks for the advice & the heads up guys, its all food for thought. That was a couple of weeks ago so im not sure if they are even still available? I'l just have to do my due diligent on purchasing as my business is still in its infancy & i cant justify dropping big bucks on a big rig just yet but i am gonna need one by the spring time. Mr Fix it do you sell any used sprayer at your store or do you just do repairs?


Just look for the cheaper unit that need new packing. I bought mine for $180 from craigslist and $60+ packing from fixit and $20 for new seat. I wouldn't go less than LP540 for business use. 
Just hope the piston doesn't damage. If the previous owner use it mostly for oil paint and clean with painter thinner, there's a good chance for damage piston. That and also if you see lots of dried paint residue on top of piston shaft.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I couldn't get the 810 mainly because of the weight. I don't know why they made this thing so heavy?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Softy said:


> I couldn't get the 810 mainly because of the weight. I don't know why they made this thing so heavy?


Because its good. Duh. Has a big beefy DC motor. That's probably 1/3 the cost of the pump right there.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the original owner of Airlessco was Hungarian and he built them old school to stand the test of time. They are very heavy but as I have said before I have several customers who have them. One customer in particular has 6 that go back to 1996 and his crews use them daily and they are still going strong. I see them once or twice a year for repacks


----------

